# Do you want kids? If so, what would you name them?



## tobi! (Mar 2, 2015)

Do you want kids? If so, what would you name them?

I'd honestly would only have one (maybe) and I (not trying to be mean here) would prefer a boy. I wouldn't know how to deal with girly stuff to be honest. But in the end, I don't think I should have kids which is respectable I believe. I might grow out of it as I've been told but thinking on behalf of a potential future child, I'd say I'd be a less than perfect parent. 

If it's a boy, Farquaad. If it's a girl, Farquaad.

Name your kids after your username. It's a great idea! _Trust me_.


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Mar 2, 2015)

Nah kids are too much responsibility.  I like having my alone time.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Mar 2, 2015)

I wouldn't mind either gender, but if I had a daughter one day I love the names Melody and Luna. As for a boy name... I haven't thought of a really good one yet. I'm probably getting ahead of myself though. I haven't even had a girlfriend yet.


----------



## okaimii (Mar 2, 2015)

Tbh, I don't even know. Personally, I don't like kids much. They can be pretty darn annoying, like, all the time. ._. They're cute though... sometimes. 

However, if I grow up and somehow decide to have children... I'd name my daughter Nora and my son Eden. *shrugs*


----------



## Fhyn_K (Mar 2, 2015)

I had a dream a long time ago that stuck with me. Two kids: a Caucasian son named Noah and a Southeast Asian daughter named Navi. It was such a happy dream that I've accepted that children will be in my lives eventually.


----------



## Mariah (Mar 2, 2015)

Hell no.


----------



## Beardo (Mar 2, 2015)

I like naming things, but I feel like pets are better for me. Less annoying, less money, just as much work for better payoff, haha.
Kids are just not for me


----------



## tobi! (Mar 2, 2015)

You can name your kids Lucky and Fido. I won't judge.


----------



## Ghost Soda (Mar 2, 2015)

kids? lolnope. do not want.


----------



## Luxanna (Mar 2, 2015)

I do not want kids, I hate children ;-;


----------



## oswaldies (Mar 2, 2015)

Nidalee said:


> I do not want kids, I hate children ;-;



You hate me then ;-(


----------



## toastia (Mar 2, 2015)

yes. im going to have a child named luna whether its adoption or birth


----------



## oswaldies (Mar 2, 2015)

I most likely will want kids, I will have to adopt children because I am a homosexual, I'd want 1 girl, and I wouldn't get to pick a name. btw I'm 11


----------



## Trundle (Mar 2, 2015)

sailoreamon said:


> I most likely will want kids, I will have to adopt children because I am a homosexual, I'd want 1 girl, and I wouldn't get to pick a name. btw I'm 11



NICE MAN TELL ME MORE ABOUT THE FINE DETAILS OF YOUR LIFE OVER 10 YEARS FROM NOW HAVE FUN RUINING ANOTHER CHILD IN THIS TERRIBLE CONTINENT WE CALL NORTH AMERICA
MAY AS WELL HELP YOUR KID FIGURE OUT THEIR SEXUAL ORIENTATION WHEN THEY'RE 6 OR 7 CONSIDERING YOU CERTAINLY HAVE IT DOWN AT YOUR APPARENT 11 YEARS OLD

Yeah, I want kids. Naming all 19 of them Walden.


----------



## DoctorGallifrey (Mar 2, 2015)

I've thought about it. If I do have kids I'd like a boy and a girl. One named Zack and the other named Misty


----------



## Ragdoll (Mar 2, 2015)

Not really,  no.... 

If i wanted to though, id just have one kid.. a girl.. named Briana. If its a boy, Brian. I don't really know how i would deal with little boys lol XD but most likely i wouldn't have a kid, I'd be a horrible parent :/ plus, i hate kids >~>


----------



## Yuni (Mar 2, 2015)

Lol, me and my boyfriend had a conversation about this the day after we first met (we started dating 2 months later).

He wanted a dozen children/daughters. Then it became a thousand... (nope nope nope)

I wanted at least two, including sons.

We both liked Freya as a name for our daughter. 

I'm still not sure whether he meant my future kids would be cute, his future kids would be cute, or our kids together would be cute. I asked him again 16 months later -it bothered me for that long but it was too awkward to ask, and he said he forgot.


----------



## TheEliteEmpoleon (Mar 2, 2015)

Yes, I've included starting a family, with children, in my plans for the future.
I used to want to name my child after me, so he would have my name and my dad's name, but due to how my relationship with my dad is progressing, I'm not so sure I want him to have this name anymore. I'm sure my wife will come up with some beautiful names though.


----------



## oswaldies (Mar 2, 2015)

Trundle said:


> NICE MAN TELL ME MORE ABOUT THE FINE DETAILS OF YOUR LIFE OVER 10 YEARS FROM NOW HAVE FUN RUINING ANOTHER CHILD IN THIS TERRIBLE CONTINENT WE CALL NORTH AMERICA
> MAY AS WELL HELP YOUR KID FIGURE OUT THEIR SEXUAL ORIENTATION WHEN THEY'RE 6 OR 7 CONSIDERING YOU CERTAINLY HAVE IT DOWN AT YOUR APPARENT 11 YEARS OLD
> 
> Yeah, I want kids. Naming all 19 of them Walden.



Please don't yell at me...


----------



## Aryxia (Mar 2, 2015)

I want one or two, but I want to adopt  If I got to decide, I'd name my son Atticus & my daughter Raina.


----------



## sylveons (Mar 2, 2015)

if i ever have a kid im gonna name it snart. my son


----------



## Locket (Mar 2, 2015)

I don't wanna go through pain though... I'd prefer girls, they are easier to potty train and are very polite. Boys are harder to potty train and can be annoying.


----------



## tobi! (Mar 2, 2015)

The Final Light OF Dawn said:


> I don't wanna go through pain though... I'd prefer girls, they are easier to potty train and are very polite. Boys are harder to potty train and can be annoying.



I have met some mean girls.


----------



## Locket (Mar 2, 2015)

Norski said:


> I have met some mean girls.



Well, if they follow after me, then they'll be polite :3. 

And I'd name a girl Dawn, Marlia, Alaya, and Sophia.

A boy would be named Oliver (The fifth!)


----------



## DarkFox7 (Mar 2, 2015)

Hahahahaha... No. Nope and nope. Never. As much as I hate saying this about such innocent little people, I cannot stand being around kids. I can't handle them.

However, if I _were_ to have children, I know what I would name them. 

Girl Names I Like: Estelle, Mira, Willow, Piper, Luna

Boy Names I Like: Vesper, Zenith, Jasper, Joel, Colton

- - - Post Merge - - -



Trundle said:


> NICE MAN TELL ME MORE ABOUT THE FINE DETAILS OF YOUR LIFE OVER 10 YEARS FROM NOW HAVE FUN RUINING ANOTHER CHILD IN THIS TERRIBLE CONTINENT WE CALL NORTH AMERICA
> MAY AS WELL HELP YOUR KID FIGURE OUT THEIR SEXUAL ORIENTATION WHEN THEY'RE 6 OR 7 CONSIDERING YOU CERTAINLY HAVE IT DOWN AT YOUR APPARENT 11 YEARS OLD
> 
> Yeah, I want kids. Naming all 19 of them Walden.



Not sure if you're joking or not, and if you are I sincerely apologize ;w;

But true homosexuals know their sexual orientation from the start. Like, I'm a straight girl and when I was a little kid I always knew I had a thing for boys even though I couldn't really describe the feeling. You can certainly be homosexual if you're 11. And I'm sure he won't choose her sexual orientation, you can't choose it for someone else. c:


----------



## oswaldies (Mar 2, 2015)

DarkFox7 said:


> Hahahahaha... No. Nope and nope. Never. As much as I hate saying this about such innocent little people, I cannot stand being around kids. I can't handle them.
> 
> However, if I _were_ to have children, I know what I would name them.
> 
> ...



Thank you Grace, and also I found out on my own, I wouldn't go around telling people that _they_ are!


----------



## n64king (Mar 2, 2015)

No. **** kids.


----------



## oswaldies (Mar 2, 2015)

n64king said:


> No. **** kids.



Why u no like me


----------



## n64king (Mar 2, 2015)

sailoreamon said:


> Why u no like me





sylveons said:


> if i ever have a kid im gonna name it snart. my son



Well at least I didn't try and name you Snart.


----------



## Mariah (Mar 2, 2015)

sailoreamon said:


> Why u no like me



*I can't read what you're typing.*


----------



## kassie (Mar 2, 2015)

I'd also prefer to have a boy. I don't know about names... I've always loved the name Liam. <3


----------



## Temari (Mar 2, 2015)

I really don't know at this point. Maybe of I end up loving someone so much that I'd have a child with them, but right now, probably no. I have a feeling I'm gonna be one of those older moms ._.


----------



## Oblivia (Mar 2, 2015)

I am and have always been on the fence as to whether or not I want kids, and as for names... I really have no clue.  Preferably something that won't end up as a catalyst of endless ridicule because I couldn't resist naming them something like Charizard Birchzebra.


----------



## Naiad (Mar 3, 2015)

im just going to name all my kids tommy


----------



## Finnian (Mar 3, 2015)

I want 3. 
And idk what'd i'd name them.
Butthead? Beavis??


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Mar 3, 2015)

No kids for me. I want lots and lots of doggies though :~) they can be my fur babies.


----------



## Javocado (Mar 3, 2015)

I want to have a boy and name him Chad Sexington.
Or, continue the family tradition and pass down the JAM initials of my name to make JAM IV.

I also wouldn't mind having a little gal.
The name Azareina is a pretty swell one.


----------



## doveling (Mar 3, 2015)

hm, i would want 2 boys & a girl.. or any thing idc ah 
i'd probably give them a non embarrassing name that they won't hate me for ahh, so like

boy; logan, luke _/cough cough_
girl; alexis


----------



## Athenacchi (Mar 3, 2015)

I only want kids with the right guy honestly

Haven't really thought about boy names, but I would like to name a girl either Zephyr or Azalea


----------



## Jake (Mar 3, 2015)

i dont want kids i would rather take care of my friends kids


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 3, 2015)

Yes I do, I want 2. Not sure about names until I see them c:


----------



## Astro Cake (Mar 3, 2015)

I don't think there was a point where I ever wanted kids.


----------



## RiceBunny (Mar 3, 2015)

Maybe, it'll depend on my financial stability. If I've traveled and I'm well off, or at least comfortable, then why not. Sure, I'll have one or two(maximum). It'll also depend on how stable I am in the relationship I'm in. I'd have to be married, and we'd have to be married for at least 4-5 years before I'd consider it.


----------



## Trundle (Mar 3, 2015)

DarkFox7 said:


> Hahahahaha... No. Nope and nope. Never. As much as I hate saying this about such innocent little people, I cannot stand being around kids. I can't handle them.
> 
> However, if I _were_ to have children, I know what I would name them.
> 
> ...



#TRUEHOMOS I CRIE EVER TIEM


----------



## Hyoshido (Mar 3, 2015)

I'll never get a woman so I'm saying no for the hell of it 8)


----------



## Sanaki (Mar 3, 2015)

Maybe. I usually don't like kids though. However if I had a baby girl I'd name her Christina, or if a boy I'd want to name him Jason


----------



## Tap Dancer (Mar 3, 2015)

I never wanted a husband or kids. Even as a little girl, I had no interest in playing house. I didn't daydream about a wedding or what I'd name future children. I'll be 37 next month and I never wavered on those decisions. #NoRegrets


----------



## Murray (Mar 3, 2015)

um a boy marshal and a girl ankha maybe or marshal? Idk where i just made up these names lol!


----------



## Sanaki (Mar 3, 2015)

Murray said:


> um a boy marshal and a girl ankha maybe or marshal? Idk where i just made up these names lol!



Rashers a good one too or Rolf, sounds manly


----------



## Meadows (Mar 3, 2015)

Heck no! I don't like the process you have to take if you don't adopt and children are annoying!


----------



## meo (Mar 3, 2015)

Boy: Finch Giang (undecided) (last name)
Girl: Cecil Vy Ti?n (last name)

But I also like Hien, Kiều, Essie, and Coco.
I'd honestly be happy with girl or boy. I can't lie that I'd love to have a girl though for girly stuff. I know my boyfriend would be happy either way as well but if he was given the choice...a boy. His family would be happy for a child in any form but a boy would be the most celebrated because he's the "oldest son of the oldest son" and no one has had a child yet to "Carry on the name"...sounds kinda cheesy, I know.


----------



## Jarrad (Mar 3, 2015)

My sister has two young children and I love them to bits. Before she had them I didn't really want children, but after looking after them and caring for the two tykes I'd really like to have a kid of my own some day.

though I'd probably have to use a surrogate mother.


----------



## fup10k (Mar 3, 2015)

I'm not sure what i'd name them!
I'd prefer a child that prefered girly things but, well, honestly it's not my life so it's up to them what they do or don't like lol. 

I used to think I didn't want kids at all. Now i'm thinking, one day, i MIGHT want one. 
(no time soon tho)

- - - Post Merge - - -



Sir Integra said:


> Not really,  no....
> 
> If i wanted to though, id just have one kid.. a girl.. named Briana. If its a boy, Brian. I don't really know how i would deal with little boys lol XD but most likely i wouldn't have a kid, I'd be a horrible parent :/ plus, i hate kids >~>




My name is Brianna and my dad's name is Brian >A> (Though i'm not named after him lol)


(Snooping around this thread)


----------



## Pearls (Mar 3, 2015)

I don't want kids. But if I did, and it it was a girl, I'd call it Franziska.


----------



## badcrumbs (Mar 3, 2015)

At this point in my life, I can say I never want children. If I ever change my mind, I would adopt WAY before birthing my own. My boyfriend feels the same way, so it all works out. 

Too many things to do and places to see.


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Mar 3, 2015)

I hate kids so no.


----------



## Jarrad (Mar 3, 2015)

badcrumbs said:


> At this point in my life, I can say I never want children. If I ever change my mind, I would adopt WAY before birthing my own. My boyfriend feels the same way, so it all works out.
> 
> Too many things to do and places to see.



why would you adopt when you could create miniature versions of yourself that carry on your lineage and personal traits

- - - Post Merge - - -



thatawkwardkid said:


> I hate kids so no.



a lot of people say this yet theyre like 14 years old


----------



## Brackets (Mar 3, 2015)

I used to hate kids until my maternal instincts kicked in at around 17. Now every time I see a baby I want to squish it and steal it.
But obviously I'm not going to have any until I finish med school and find the right guy, blah de blah.

I can only think of girls names - I'd call them Isla and Asha


----------



## kayleee (Mar 3, 2015)

My boyfriend really wants kids, and at least three of them. I don't like kids at all and I would be perfectly content never having them. But who knows, I'm still young. Maybe in 5 years I'll change my mind.


----------



## badcrumbs (Mar 3, 2015)

Jarrad said:


> why would you adopt when you could create miniature versions of yourself that carry on your lineage and personal traits


Neither my boyfriend or I have great genetics, so we would probably be doing the world a favor. Also, I never want to be pregnant and don't want to have someone else carry it for me. Might as well give a child a home if I ever get the urge to be a parent.


----------



## meo (Mar 3, 2015)

Sometimes personal images and traits don't carry over. 
I think people who want to adopt are admirable. I would love to adopt but realistically the process is very expensive and can be a long venture. Especially if adoptions out of the country.
One article I remember reading estimated about 20-40,000 for adoptions depending on circumstances. And I'm sure the children are worth every penny of that but it's not easy for most average households to afford.
And some couples may have a child set up and still not be able to have the process completed for several years. Meanwhile that child is growing without you. So I can see how it can be a very stressful but rewarding thing if you can afford it.


----------



## Goop (Mar 3, 2015)

I already have a very maternal personality, especially when it comes to inanimate objects and pets. Caring for kids is an awesome hobby for me.
However, I'd be so worried I wouldn't make a good parent.

Maybe in the future I might, but at the moment, no. I don't want a kid.​


----------



## Stevey Queen (Mar 3, 2015)

I do but I don't because they are so stupid.

I would name the boy's Malachi or Ashton. I would send any girls to the orphanage.


----------



## Tao (Mar 3, 2015)

In the future I would.

I dislike kids generally but I know it would be different when it's my own. I don't really like dogs but I've always loved 'em when they're my own. 

Yes, I just compared kids to dogs. What of it?



If it's a boy, I'm going to call it 'mistake', because I don't particularly want a boy. As a boy, I know how irritating they can be and I don't particularly want to put up with that, especially if they turn out to be one of the 'bad ones' there's so many of these days. Every boy I have after the first will have a number added to their name to symbolize which mistake they were. 


If it's a girl...I dunno, I guess the woman would end up choosing the name anyway regardless of what I say. The woman almost always chooses the name as far as I've known. The Dad just spoils them and judges their boyfriends or leaves home and never comes back. I'll likely do the former because I'm not a *total* arse.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Capn Sugarplum McQueen said:


> I do but I don't because they are so stupid.



Their stupidity is the best part!

I can't wait to have kids so that I can tell them automatic doors open faster if you run at them.


----------



## Aizu (Mar 3, 2015)

Umm No I seriously doubt it as much as children CAN be lovely, however I honestly don't think I could cope, not to mention how painful it is


----------



## Earth Wolf-Howl (Mar 3, 2015)

No. Kids scare me, and the process involved to have them is repulsive and sounds absolutely painful. If I ever changed my mind, I'd just adopt.


----------



## Colour Bandit (Mar 3, 2015)

I don't know if I want kids, I'd like to skip the whole pregnancy part straight to them being in their pre-teens  I'm not good with sickness and stuff but my boyfriend is so if we ever have kids together he will be the one taking time off work to care for the sick children- he wants to work from home so he would be the one looking after them day to day anyway hopefully. My family also has a lot of diseases that can be passed on genetically so I don't really want to bring someone into the world with the risk of having a bad quality of life later on- the majority of said genetic diseases haven't cropped up in me yet but I am at high risk for heart problems later on- plus I worry that my future kids will pick up anxiety from me either from copying me or by getting the same brain problems I have... But my boyfriend really, really wants kids one day so one of us will have to give.

If I ever have a daughter with my boyfriend I want to call her Ruth, so she will be Ruth Tyler  But in all seriousness I would carry on my mum's family's tradition of naming their children after plants (We are like the Professors from Pokemon!) so probably something like Lily, Heather or Daisy.
If I have a son I'll let the father (hopefully my current boyfriend!  ) decide as long as it isn't something silly, unfortunately my boyfriend has the name I'd like to name my son- Alexander- but if not I'll just name him after a plant!


----------



## Nix (Mar 3, 2015)

I feel like I'd be too impatient to have kids. Children take a lot of time and I'm pretty selfish with my time. I like getting into my video games and sometimes I even lose myself in them, like a good book. I would be a great mother, don't get me wrong, I just don't particularly want to be one. xD From the looks of the poll I'm part of the majority here. That's surprising, people look at me crazy irl when I say I don't want kids. lol​


----------



## infinikitten (Mar 3, 2015)

I'm actually in the process of arranging to have the Essure procedure done so I can finally be sterilized, after almost a decade of doctors telling me "blah blah u 2 young u change ur mind" like they know my body better than I do. I have literally never desired children and if I do somehow change my mind (won't happen, trust me) then that's my problem, not the doc's. I've offered to sign waivers and they've still been really difficult about it until I found this one local doctor... so thankful for her.

That said, I have a list of names I love, but those are reserved for D&D characters, other game characters, fictional people I write up, etc etc. My two mule villagers in my town - Virgil and Prinny - are D&D characters I had where the campaigns never finished but I was incredibly attached to them and unwilling to let them go ;~;

I have a Nameberry profile where I collect pretty names solely for writing purposes. I love names, man.


----------



## Buttercup (Mar 3, 2015)

i want like 500 KIDS!!!! i'donno what i would name them though


----------



## LunaMoon Crossing (Mar 3, 2015)

I have a phobia against babies. Not in a million years.


----------



## Improv (Mar 3, 2015)

I don't want kids.


----------



## Celestefey (Mar 3, 2015)

I appear to be in a minority on this site... I would like to have kids.


----------



## EmmaFrost (Mar 3, 2015)

I currently share the responsibility of raising four kids. Three from my brother who passed away, and one from my sister who is unfit to parent. I've always had a very caring and nurturing nature and look forward to having my own children one day.
I often think of baby names. Since I'm Russian, that influences my choices quite a bit.
For a girl, I like: Valentina, Dasha, Natalya, Victoria, Kseniya
For a boy, I like: Maxim, Vitaly, Andreas, Sebastian, Alexei


----------



## Natsume (Mar 3, 2015)

As someone who grew up in a family of 11 with all of my brothers and sisters being older, I love kids. I'm always babysitting my nephews and nieces, and want to have the same amount of kids my mom had, because it looks like no one in my family seems to want to continue the tradition 
Names I'd name my kids are Jakobs, Samuel, Jeremiah, Dan, Ray, Katie, Mary, Caroline, and Debbie


----------



## nintendoanna (Mar 3, 2015)

i love kids, sure playing video games and eating pizza is the best thing ever right now but in the future i'd love to have children that i can look forward to when i come home.


----------



## Keitara (Mar 3, 2015)

I don't think it's a matter if I want some but if there's someone who wants to be with me and have children with me.
So, basically no because there won't be someone DX
But if I would have a child, I'd prefer a boy. 
I'd be in conflicts with myself for years, but I think I'd choose Luffy or Akyo as a name ;v;


----------



## infinikitten (Mar 3, 2015)

Illyana said:


> I currently share the responsibility of raising four kids. Three from my brother who passed away, and one from my sister who is unfit to parent. I've always had a very caring and nurturing nature and look forward to having my own children one day.
> I often think of baby names. Since I'm Russian, that influences my choices quite a bit.
> For a girl, I like: Valentina, Dasha, Natalya, Victoria, Kseniya
> For a boy, I like: Maxim, Vitaly, Andreas, Sebastian, Alexei



Russian names are absolutely beautiful. Haven't come across a single one I didn't love.


----------



## tobi! (Mar 3, 2015)

I hope people won't name their kids something ridiculous like hashtag...


----------



## piichinu (Mar 3, 2015)

Nooo way ... this is going to sound bad, and most people disagree with me, but if my child happened to not be intelligent (I'm not talking about mental illness. Just low natural intelligence), I don't think I would ever love it...

Maybe I would consider adopting a female teenager, or like a 10 year old female, but probably not.

++I'm not interested in a partner and I never will be


----------



## Espurr96 (Mar 3, 2015)

I like to name them in abc order for some weird reason:
Ashton/Amber
Brendon/Bridget  
Chelsea/no boy name I can think of


----------



## tobi! (Mar 3, 2015)

piimisu said:


> Nooo way ... this is going to sound bad, and most people disagree with me, but if my child happened to not be intelligent (I'm not talking about mental illness. Just low natural intelligence), I don't think I would ever love it...
> 
> Maybe I would consider adopting a female teenager, or like a 10 year old female, but probably not.



It's like Hank and Bobby from KOTH. Although, Bobby eventually had that special talent (shooting, I believe?) that bought his dads attention.


----------



## jessbronco (Mar 3, 2015)

I would like to have 2-4 kids. I love kids. 
I would like both boy and girl, but nobody in my family has had successful pregnancies when pregnant with a boy.

I have thought about the names though.

Boy: Brock, Austin , and Jackson.
Girl: Emmi or Emma


----------



## Sholee (Mar 3, 2015)

Yes, i would like a kid in the future but I haven't thought of names. 
I always liked when a girl had a boy name though. ie, Taylor, Jordan, etc.


I like reading alot of the unique names here though, quite interesting


----------



## sailorerika (Mar 3, 2015)

If I had a girl I the name Valerie Rose and also Cynthia Lilian. Would be perfect for twins I think ^^

For a boy I like the name Abel and Julian.


----------



## Darren (Mar 3, 2015)

I want kids. 2 or 3. At least one boy and one girl. I don't see whats not to like about children lol


----------



## xxxmadison (Mar 3, 2015)

have kids with me bby 
jk or am i
but ya i don't want any of those screaming demons coming out of my vagina


----------



## CR33P (Mar 3, 2015)

selna gomes


----------



## Peisinoe (Mar 4, 2015)

Only cats

- - - Post Merge - - -

I had a dream once that I was preggers while in high school as was freaking out about how to tell my mom. Then my dream turned into me freaking out because I was going to had twins and I thought "holy **** my mom is going to kill me". 

I woke up after that and to this day I still think it might be a premonition.


----------



## Bowie (Mar 4, 2015)

CR33P said:


> selna gomes



I'm crying.


----------



## Fearthecuteness (Mar 4, 2015)

Haha no. Just don't do it.


----------



## Delphine (Mar 4, 2015)

Maybe. I guess I'll see. In theory I would like to have only one child, but people keep telling me, "That poor kid, he'll feel so lonely", so I don't know. Maybe I won't have any kids in the end. 

But if I ever do, I like the name Emma for a girl, and Eli for a boy. There are some really weird names that I could call my kids, like Wizro for a girl, or Marceau or Theliau for a boy, but then again, those poor kids.


----------



## Chris (Mar 4, 2015)

Delphine said:


> Maybe. I guess I'll see. In theory I would like to have only one child, but people keep telling me, "That poor kid, he'll feel so lonely", so I don't know. Maybe I won't have any kids in the end.



That's silly! I've no siblings and don't recall ever feeling lonely. I moved around a couple times as a kid and always managed to make friends with other kids who lived nearby as well as obviously making friends in school.


----------



## Irarina (Mar 4, 2015)

I would love to have kids. Yes, kids~ I intend to have at least 4-5 of them in the future ^_^ Maybe 3 boys and 2 girls. I don't plan yet the names but in the time I have them, I will give them beautiful names <3

P/S: I have 4 siblings including me but I feel it will be great to have more sisters or brothers.


----------



## Delphine (Mar 4, 2015)

Tina said:


> That's silly! I've no siblings and don't recall ever feeling lonely. I moved around a couple times as a kid and always managed to make friends with other kids who lived nearby as well as obviously making friends in school.



Glad to know you didn't feel lonely as a kid, like for many things it must depend on the person  In the end I don't think such presumptions should keep me from having a family the way I see it and want it, but I guess I still have plenty of time to think about all of this, hehe


----------



## Foxxie (Mar 4, 2015)

I can't answer this, as I already have two of the little blighters... I guess I should say yes, lol!


----------



## Jaebeommie (Mar 4, 2015)

Nah I don't want kids. But if I were to have them I'd probably be that one person to name them after Final Fantasy characters.


----------



## oath2order (Mar 4, 2015)

I despise children


----------



## penguins (Mar 4, 2015)

i have a list of names
for boys: carson, luke, luc, lafreniere, emerson, emmett, jack, link, locke, nathan, curtis, ian, collin, kellan, thomas, tommy, liam, noah, charlie, kieran, carlyle, quinn, eliiot, ambrose, and dean (geddit........ dean ambrose heh)
and then for girls: valerie, danielle, emma, and kit 

i don't want kids much but i just have a list cos i like names.


----------



## oath2order (Mar 4, 2015)

penguins said:


> i have a list of names
> for boys: carson, luke, luc, lafreniere, emerson, emmett, jack, link, locke, nathan, curtis, ian, collin, kellan, thomas, tommy, liam, noah, charlie, kieran, carlyle, quinn, eliiot, ambrose, and dean (geddit........ dean ambrose heh)
> and then for girls: valerie, danielle, emma, and kit
> 
> i don't want kids much but i just have a list cos i like names.



I guess that makes since

If I had to name one, Zack for a boy and Zelda for a girl.


----------



## MagsyPies (Mar 4, 2015)

I never want kids xD They're too expensive, noisy and my anxiety is terrible around them. I've lashed out at crying kids in the hospital waiting room before, in front of their parents. 
I've also unconsciously thought to doing terrible things to my annoying nephew. So to all parents out there - discipline you're kids and keep watch over them because there _are_ crazy psychopaths out there like me


----------



## RhinoK (Mar 4, 2015)

I don't even know if I'll ever settle down with a partner yet (preferably with a man as I see more of a future with one than with a woman) and I'm like a child anyway.


----------



## Lotte (Mar 4, 2015)

I don't want kids until I'm 28~30, but if I do I'd want at least two since I grew up as an only child.

I'd preferably want both a girl and a boy. I would name the boy Ryan or Gavin and the girl Sohee or Lily.


----------



## 00ToxicLove00 (Mar 4, 2015)

I want two when I'm older :3 if boy Giovanni and if a girl Marz or Skylar


----------



## Cam1 (Mar 4, 2015)

Yes! I want two, three at most. I want at least one of each gender.

Boys: 
Duncan Reid
Jackson (not sure on a middle name)

Girls: Sally Ann
Willow Grace

- - - Post Merge - - -

But not anytime soon lol. Im only 14 XD


----------



## honeymoo (Mar 4, 2015)

I went through a phase of not wanting kids, but then I realized how amazing it would be to be able to bring more people onto this planet who can teach and raise to your own to help do what you couldn't. So yes, I want kids, but I want to find myself first, I think I want my 20s to myself, my 30s, now that's when I'd settle down. As for names, I really really don't know too much... I'm sure the names I like now aren't what I'd end up naming them anyway. I feel like I kind of want to give them a name that would be notable, so these will be a mix of normal and then kind of unusual name choices. For girls, Holly, Sabrina, Serena, America, Ione, Camilla, August, Indie. And for boys, Augustus, Quentin, Beau (short for Boniface or Beauregard).
Idk why but I feel so embarrassed talking about baby names idk idk idk.


----------



## Nathalie0528 (Mar 5, 2015)

I think about wanting kids a lot, actually. Personally, I think babies are so cute. I have four little brothers and I really love children. I think it would be so exhausting though, don't get me wrong. And I'm not particularly itching to do it right away, I just think it would be fun to be a mother and extremely rewarding.

That being said, I go back and forth with a different point of view regarding kids. Part of me finds it really selfish to bring children into this world. It's a really strange (f-ed up) society we live in these days. Depression and mental disorders are at an all-time high, and the idea bringing children into the world for selfish reasons like thinking it would be rewarding and fun, just seems wrong to me. I don't know I can't resolve these two feelings.

Names: Aria, Knox, Camilla, Valentina, Ariana, Ariella, Isabella, Celine, Winter, August, Aurora, Brooklyn, Clementine, Esm?, Sebastian, Tristan, Scarlett, Ines, Seymour, Emerson, Fleur...


----------



## Vizionari (Mar 5, 2015)

Maybe, when I'm like 30. For a girl, Alice, and for a boy, Hilbert.


----------



## MishMeesh (Mar 5, 2015)

Nathalie0528 said:


> That being said, I go back and forth with a different point of view regarding kids. Part of me finds it really selfish to bring children into this world. It's a really strange (f-ed up) society we live in these days. Depression and mental disorders are at an all-time high, and the idea bringing children into the world for selfish reasons like thinking it would be rewarding and fun, just seems wrong to me. I don't know I can't resolve these two feelings.



I think this is actually a really interesting view point. I've actually seen people say the total opposite, that they think that someone deciding not to have kids is selfish. I don't personally want to have kids either. I don't think it's necessarily selfish to want to have kids, though. Not that I think it's always the best idea, and I have actually heard of people who have kids for blatantly selfish reasons (there are women who actually get addicted to being pregnant, despite not having the financial or family stability to keep having kids, as an example). But I would disagree with the idea of having kids in general being selfish just because there are bad things that happen in the world. There are plenty of good things in the world that someone can experience, and they may want to pass that down to a child. Having a child can be very emotionally rewarding. And who's to say finding raising children a fun and exciting concept is wrong?  I get what you're saying; I think I'd be more worried about the environmental impact of bringing another human into the world would cause. But I don't think selfish is the right word.


----------



## Cou (Mar 5, 2015)

yeah i want kids. never did but for some reason something hit me that i actually do want a family in the future


----------



## MindlessPatch (Mar 5, 2015)

At the moment, no. But that may or may not change as I get older. If I did I wouldn't be bothered by gender but I'd likely have two at the most.


----------



## Gusmanak (Mar 5, 2015)

If I end up marrying a female, I'd like 2 boys, one named Ryan and the other named Aidan


----------



## tamagotchi (Mar 5, 2015)

i don't plan on having kids. but, if i did have a kid, i'd name her clementine. however, the only well-behaved children i know are my 2 little cousins. i've never seen a kid as quiet and behaved as they are, lol.


----------



## Eldin (Mar 5, 2015)

No. Although maybe in twenty years I will change my mind and have a kid at the absolute last biological minute, haha.


----------



## pippy1994 (Mar 6, 2015)

My sister in-law's mother is psychic and told me I'd have 3 children, she would only tell me that the first one would be a girl.
Of course I'm not solely relying on her prediction, but it's still quite possible.

Originally I wanted to have a boy first, that was until my two cousins were born and completely put me off the idea. The first one was teething (like all babies do) and he kept biting me, so much that my arm was bruised and swollen. They're behaviour was also very foul, it's gotten better recently but those toddler years are just awful.

Overall I'm still unsure if I want children, it all depends on if I meet the right guy.

I decided that when/if I have my first daughter, I will name her Bayleigh. :3 Haven't thought of any other names, and I don't care what the father thinks, I'm still naming her Bayleigh. XD (Ok I do care what he thinks, but I'm sure it won't be hard to convince him)


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Mar 6, 2015)

I love kids, so yes but for right now I would be crazy lol, I am 19, no.
For names... I've always liked the name Sasha for a girl.


----------



## Saylor (Mar 6, 2015)

I always used to want to have four kids, but I'm not sure how likely that is anymore. I'd be okay if I ended up with a girl who didn't want any, but I love kids, so it'd be nice to have at least one if possible. 

For a girl, I like the names Mia, Isabella, Emma, Clementine, Daisy, and Brooke. And for a boy I like River, August, Elliot, and Christopher.


----------



## infinikitten (Mar 6, 2015)

Reiterating that I don't want kids, but I found my list of pretty names and figured I'd post some. I'm such a name freak ughhh ♥ Currently putting together a D&D character named Marlo Fleischmann (I love Russian and German names so much, not sure about Marlo's origin though - I think it's more commonly spelled as Marlowe). I wanted her surname to literally relate to flesh/meat since it's a scifi campaign and she's got a cyborg body but my DM probably wouldn't have been able to pronounce the alternative I picked out. LOL anyway, the list - not separated by gender because idgaf:

Palomina, Sasha, Dane, Ivan, Mischka, Nash, Holland, Callista, Rusilla, Isabey, Juniper, Kaisa, Octavia, Pearl, Pinta, Rosalie, Savina, Tallulah, Trixie, Valencia, Winter, Zinnia, Theo, Cosette, Ophelia, Keegan, Emile, Noah, Salvatore, Etienne, Lavinia, Beatrix, Prescott, Kasatka, Ruslan, Grey, Caravel, Jonah, Miles, Jade, Albany, Marsh, Vanya, Ilya, Sylvaine, Janvier, Paolo, Luca... okay I'm done now lol

A surprising amount of those are actual names of friends I've had, lol

More common names I love are pretty much just James, Charlie, Jane, Sadie and Lily. Maybe Luna and Melody also but I don't think I've ever met anyone with those names before. Got a niece named River, think that's a cute name too.


----------



## Amilee (Mar 6, 2015)

i love children! i want one or two. i reeeeeally want a little girl hehe
i like english names like Ashley but my new favorite is Laura c:


----------



## TofuIdol (Mar 14, 2015)

I wouldn't mind having children one day, but at the moment I'm nowhere near ready to take care of one. 
But for names I would name my son Ethan as for my daughter, I would name her either Melody or Amelia.


----------



## epona (Mar 14, 2015)

two boys and a girl would be ideal, with the girl being the youngest

james, oliver and sylvie


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Mar 22, 2015)

I definitely want little micro humans made of my s/o and I's combined genes. They would be awesome. Sadly I am fairly certain I am broken because it has been a year and a half and nothing has happened thus far... baby cannon problems run in my family so that's not awesome to know. If in the future I can muster up the guts (literally) to produce mini-me's I would name a girl Zea pronounced Z (her middle name would be Mays after my grammy May, and also so her name will be almost science lingo for corn, don't judge me!), and a boy named Icarus nicknamed Icky, and if he doesn't angst-fully sing Icky Thump when he is a teen I will force him to.


----------



## oreo (Mar 22, 2015)

I would love 3-4 kids in the future. Preferably 2 boys and 2 girls.

Names I'm fond of
Girl names: Brielle, Brynn, Orianna, Emery, Kerina 
Boy names:  Blaine, Ethan, Kaiden, Axel, Hayden


----------



## samsquared (Mar 22, 2015)

One or two, and I also would prefer a boy.
I'd name him Evan or Alfred or Liam.
I'd name her Lyra or Lucia or Diana.


----------



## carlaeleni (Mar 22, 2015)

I love reading all these unusual names! I don't really like children at the moment, but I'm only 19 so I suppose my opinion will change in a few years. I would want an absolute maximum of two, preferably a boy and a girl or two girls. I'd like to call a boy Tristan or Viggo, no idea about the girl!


----------



## starlite (Mar 22, 2015)

I'd love to have children some day!!!
I'd like two or even three!
It'd be great to have at least one of each gender!!

Girl names I like ; Emily, Rosie and Lily 
Boy names I like ; Jack, Ryan and Ben

I love kids, haha!!


----------



## Caius (Mar 22, 2015)

I can't have kids. I don't even think I want kids, or I didn't for the longest time. 

Stupid maternal instincts are starting to kick in.

I dunno what I would name em. I think I would name one of them Emily after some personal stuff that went down before I moved to Texas. If I hadn't moved I would have been an adoptive mom already.


----------



## Bunchi (Mar 22, 2015)

I would love to have kids. I love kids so much! I love to take care of my little brother and younger cousins, and I've always wanted to be a teacher. I just really like kids and think they're cute.
I've always wanted to have both my own kids and adopt kids. I especially want to adopt to give kids homes who need them.
of course I'm way too young for any of this but PLANNING AHEAD


----------



## LambdaDelta (Mar 22, 2015)

I can barely take care of myself. I shouldn't be allowed to take care of another less capable human being.

That said, I have nothing really against children and actually find them to be pretty alright in most cases.


----------



## Cure Whip (Mar 22, 2015)

Kids with my future husband seems like a yes!

If it were a girl... I'd name her Penelope.


If he were to be a boy.. Peter! I think those names are awfully cute! >//w//<


----------



## rockthemike13 (Mar 22, 2015)

I told my wife that having a kid is a great way to make money off of welfare, taxes and slavery.

Needless to say I don't think we'll be having any kids.

If we were though, I'd name them something amazing.  Like Captain Ringo, or Jigglypuff.


----------



## Spongebob (Mar 22, 2015)

The Final Light OF Dawn said:


> I don't wanna go through pain though... I'd prefer girls, they are easier to potty train and are very polite. Boys are harder to potty train and can be annoying.



Boys and girls are both equally hard to potty train. I have a 3 and a half year old sister who still isn't potty trained.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I don't want kids but if I had one I would name it Fartstank.





Jk I would actually name it Rodney (I really like that name)


----------



## Wishy_The_Star (Mar 22, 2015)

idk im a girl so i guess i want kids..

Atticus and Mordecai  are pretty cool boy names. js.


----------



## cannedcommunism (Mar 23, 2015)

At the moment, no. I might change my mind, but for now I think they take waaaayyyy too much out of your personal time. I'm not ready for all of that responsibility yet. I have thought of a few girls' names. They're very out-of-the-ordinary, like Zara or Brooklyn.


----------



## BellBella (Mar 23, 2015)

I'm actually surprised by the outcome of the poll. Most do not want kids. I've worked with kids in primary for 3 years and was a 'nanny' for 6 years for ADD children. 
Not sure if that changed my mind or that I actually never felt the need, but I don't want kids. Ever. 

I'd rather be the cool aunt that takes kids to fun places and get tons of icecream, but in the end of the day, being able to wave them goodbye and enjoy a nice and quiet evening.

Maybe that's selfcentered.. I don't know. I'm just not the type of person that should end up, having children.


----------

